# To all the woven wrapping mamas!!!



## sun

What is your favourite carry at the moment?? :D


----------



## cheese lover

Just mastered the rucksack! :haha:

Looking forward to seeing what everyone adds!


----------



## cooper2010

Bump. I need to know too! Im so overwhelmed with all the info online.


----------



## Tulip

Christina's Ruckless Back Carry :)


----------



## sun

cheese lover - I want to really like the rucksack because it's so quick, but I can never get comfy with that one :dohh: More practice required! Or more wraps??? :rofl:

Tulip - OOH I've never heard of that one!!! I'm off to google it now :)

I was carrying LO in the Double Hammock until I discovered the Secure High Back Carry and am finding that one easier to do quickly. LO hates when I put her on my back, but is very happy once she's there. So I need something that gets her up there fast! :D

Also I find the SHBC carry easy for learning because you tie a half knot right away so don't have to worry about the whole thing loosening while you fumble with the rest! :haha:

Maybe we should post some links for these carries so people know what they are??


Double Hammock: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMW_GUkMdZw

Secure High Back Carry: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFLhddgIEIQ


----------



## Tulip

CRBC is ace, it reminds me of the DH but with an innovative chest belt instead of ruck straps :D

If I'm in a hurry, it's a ruck tied Tibetan, but it's not a long-term carry with my 15-month lump!


----------



## Bayleaf

Double Hammock pretty much always. LO is 2 and half so it's all about multi layer carries. That and a BWCC (Back wrap cross carry) with ruck straps tied tibetan (TT). 
I really don't like the look of chest belts/ruck straps and then something tied around my waist it makes my boobs look massive I also have a growing bump so yeah nothing round my waist. So yes a high DH or anything TT it is for me these days.


----------



## sun

Tulip - I could only find a fuzzy demo of the CRBC. It looks kind of like the Double Rebozo Shoulder to Shoulder? That's another back carry that I love! I actually have LO in that one now and she's snoozing away! :cloud9:


----------



## sun

Bayleaf - I don't really like TT either, but I find it soooo much comfier than ruckstraps. I wish I had these wraps when I was pg with my daughter - it would have made carrying LO#1 much easier. He was in a manduca and it got pretty pinchy around the waist! x


----------



## cheese lover

anyone have any recommendations for cooler carries? I'm just looking ahead a few months when it'll be quite a bit hotter here. I have a size 6 Didy.


----------



## sun

cheese lover said:


> anyone have any recommendations for cooler carries? I'm just looking ahead a few months when it'll be quite a bit hotter here. I have a size 6 Didy.

From what I've been reading the single layer carries are the coolest for summer, but I haven't been doing them yet because they always feel less supportive/more diggy than the double layer carries. I have a Vatanai for summer though, and I'm hoping that I will get better at adjusting the single layer carries in time for the summer. It is very humid here, so feels even hotter! x


----------



## katerdid

I've just mastered the double hammock, so we've been doing that a lot. Had been doing rucksack, but this one is much better.


----------



## cheese lover

I'm thinking the rucksack carry should be pretty cool and I like it so far. 

another thing, if I decide to sell my stretchy wrap I would consider buying another woven wrap. I'm thinking about a shorter wrap. I have a size 6. Is there a shorter woven that would be good for a newborn too?


----------



## booda

Oooo I just got my first woven to add to my MT's, am lying on it just now to help soften it :haha: so playtime tomorrow! Wooohoooo *following this thread!*


----------



## sun

cheese lover I'm looking to buy a size 3 shorty!!! Not sure what to get though - I'm still searching :D

Hi booda! Watch out - I found out in the past month that woven wraps are addictive :D

Hi katerdid - I saw you over at TBW! :wave:


----------



## cheese lover

let me know what you find! I can see that wovens are as addictive as cloth! I was wondering about a size 3 or 4.


----------



## katerdid

sun said:


> Hi katerdid - I saw you over at TBW! :wave:

:hi: I thought that was you!


----------



## cheese lover

hey you guys are on TBW?! I am too! I'm TheGeeMonster there (LO's nickname)


----------



## sun

Yes I'm there! :D I had to be sunn because my name was taken :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Tulip

I dont usually frequent TBW, we have a uk version, Natural Mamas :)

Danielle, I have a 4 as well as my 6. I'm shorty-curious but LO is a wriggler and leg-straightener so I need the extra length to secure him with leg passes :) A RUB (Ruck tied Under Bum) would be a nice cool carry because there's no material round your waist and it's a single layer over LO. Perfect for a size 2 or 3 but no way you can do it with a 6.


----------



## cheese lover

I love my wrap but I'm really starting to see why people buy a shortie. I have so much fabric left when I tie a rucksack. I have to tuck the tails. DH is all about having only one version of things so its going to be a hard sell to get him on board with buying a shortie. He'll want me to sell the 6. I'm not going to do that. Maybe I can find a second hand shortie that's not too much money.


----------



## katerdid

I'm right there along with you Cheese!! I have a size 7 and I'm a petite lady. I have sooo much tail left over after everything. Lemme know how you convince your hubby lol, I need some help in that department too! I'm drooling over a shortie Snow Rainbow atm (never gonna happen :nope:)


----------



## sun

If you guys both want shorties you should buy a long one and chop it to make 2 shorties! :haha: I've been thinking of getting a Storch Leo Natural and doing that because I can get those sooooo cheap here! That way I would at least have a shorty to play with :D Wraps are so expensive that I want to get just the right one!

Danielle - I have LO in a rucksack TT with my Hemp indio now and there's tons left over. I have a shorter wrap (4.0m) but the hemp one is so nice and distributes the weight so evenly for single layer carries. I would actually consider getting the same wrap in a shortie. But then where's the variety? lol


----------



## cheese lover

Has anyone tried a rebozo? I've seen a few from mexico that are cheaper than the european wraps. I might be able to convince DH if its not too expensive.


----------



## redstiletto

Don't back carry much (waiting till babe gets a little older) but I like the rucksack with a tibetan finish


----------



## Rmar

I can only back carry with wraps, now. I tried a FWCC today and I couldn't get comfortable.

I go for Reinforced Ruck but occasionally I'll go for a SHBC because DD loves to bounce away if we are on a bus.

I always go for 4.6m when choosing wraps but I might try a shortie soon.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I normally do FWCC or BWCC


----------



## lozzy21

My fave is a FWCC. I only put her on my back if she wants carrying when I'm cooking. I like the reinforced ruck and a BRCC. 

Iv got no idea how any one can do a Tibetan tie. It squishes my boobs so much but I am really big chested.


----------



## cheese lover

Bringing this back up from the depths! :flower:

I've been spending way too much time on thebabywearer.com! I'm still using my aqua waves and loving how soft it is! I tied it in a rebozo carry because Isis was overly tired and wanting to periodically nurse when we got home. I actually had to braid the left over tail! :dohh: I've also been working on SHBC and all the different rucks. I love a ruck. Isis is a leg straightener and a leaner if she can so I'm also going to be trying some of the other carrier on TBW.

I had to post here there to tell you guys that today I should be getting a Didy Clematis size 3 in the mail!! :happydance: I can't wait! I know its going to be harder to break in because of the linen but I'm just so happy to have a shorter wrap. I'm also waiting to receive a storch Louise Green 3.6 that I order through a co-op. I think its going to be a couple more weeks so I'll have time to break in the clematis.


----------



## katerdid

Ooo, cheese! I'm happy for you! Very exciting!


----------



## sun

Oh excellent! Gorgeous wrap and it will make a great summer shorty! Let us know how the linen is - I'm dying to get an Oscha linen shorty but haven't ever tried one. From what I hear the linen takes a bit more breaking in, but is amazing once it is! Also linen is very supportive for heavy babies and toddlers. Also the Oscha grads are sooooo beautiful!

I only like rucks TT, but my Jade is pretty good as just a ruck. 

lozzy - I have to really spread the material over my boobs or the rails dig in. Once I have it right then I find it way more supportive, but it's hit or miss if I can get it right. Yesterday I could have worn LO for hours and today I managed 1/2h before I had to retie into a double hammock.


----------



## cheese lover

Thanks guys! its everything I was hoping for! its pretty seriously stiff compared to my broken in aqua waves :haha: I wrapped with it straight out of the box of course because I had to but it was a terrible wrap job (RTIF). I've spent most of the night braiding it and now its in the wash. I know I'm going to love the linen! its already softer than out of the box. I'm thinking of sleeping with it tonight. :haha: I'll post some pics when I wrap with it again. Its beautiful and LO looks good in it!


----------



## sun

OOH nice - I can't wait to see!


----------



## cheese lover

Oh and don't get me started on Oscha's! I would love one! I'm thinking of buying something used that I can strip and dye green someday, or maybe a b&w Pfau? We'll see. I'm absolutely positive DH will not let me build more of a stash than the 3 wraps I have so I'll have to sell something.


----------



## cookielucylou

I just got my first woven, so far I only know one wrap I think its a ruck and I'm not great at it yet so need more practice. 
I shall be following this thread to see what other people are doing.


----------



## sun

cheese lover said:


> Oh and don't get me started on Oscha's! I would love one! I'm thinking of buying something used that I can strip and dye green someday, or maybe a b&w Pfau? We'll see. I'm absolutely positive DH will not let me build more of a stash than the 3 wraps I have so I'll have to sell something.

I've also been looking into getting a natural wrap and custom dying it. I'm sure I would make a total mess of it though :haha: There are some ladies who do it professionally and it is so gorgeous, but that would be taking my addiction a bit further I think. 

But a B/W pfau would be GORGEOUS dyed green! I would love to try one out, but they are a wee bit pricey for me at the moment. I have decided to be happy with what I have for the next few months at least. I'm thinking of selling one of mine to fund the Oscha though!


----------



## sun

cookielucylou said:


> I just got my first woven, so far I only know one wrap I think its a ruck and I'm not great at it yet so need more practice.
> I shall be following this thread to see what other people are doing.

Hello! :wave: What did you get? 

Nice that your first carry is a ruck! :thumbup: I waited a while before I tried that one out, but now I really like it tied tibetan. It's still not my comfiest carry, but definitely one of the fastest I can do now. Feel free to post pics! 
I love seeing wrapping pics x


----------



## cheese lover

sun said:


> cheese lover said:
> 
> 
> Oh and don't get me started on Oscha's! I would love one! I'm thinking of buying something used that I can strip and dye green someday, or maybe a b&w Pfau? We'll see. I'm absolutely positive DH will not let me build more of a stash than the 3 wraps I have so I'll have to sell something.
> 
> I've also been looking into getting a natural wrap and custom dying it. I'm sure I would make a total mess of it though :haha: There are some ladies who do it professionally and it is so gorgeous, but that would be taking my addiction a bit further I think.
> 
> But a B/W pfau would be GORGEOUS dyed green! I would love to try one out, but they are a wee bit pricey for me at the moment. I have decided to be happy with what I have for the next few months at least. I'm thinking of selling one of mine to fund the Oscha though!Click to expand...

I saw a B&W indio dyed dark green and nearly bought it! It was a size 3 too, exactly like I wanted but then I heard that Indio's tend to snag and I want to use my 3 outside and in the garden etc. I saw a pic of a B&W Pfau dyed green and it was gorgeous! I almost bought a Leo Natur in the storch co-op but I'm not totally confident in my dying skills and I'm not a big fan of natural colors in general. Amazon sells Storch though and I have a gift card my mom gave me for my birthday....I probably won't though.

I'll take some pics with the Clematis this weekend. She's already softening up nice. I washed and dried her on low last night. Definitely softer than out of the box!


----------



## cheese lover

Here's an action shot of wrapping today with the clematis! I know her seat isn't great but it felt fine. She's a leg straightener so I struggle with her seat anyway. Enjoy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_075201.JPG
File size: 235.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mummyclo

I like reinforced ruck and double hammock at the moment. I use rucks for quick ups though x


----------



## Rmar

Have you tired tucking the wrap into her pants? That always helps me get a great seat. My favourite wrap is Didymos Nebbia. I think it is 40% linen and always amazes me with support and comfort. I did a loose double hammock as I was trying to be quick and DD slept there for an hours while I walked and caught a couple of buses and it didn't dig at all.


----------



## cheese lover

Thanks for the tip! I need to get better at putting her up on my back so I can tuck it in her pants on the ground. She's a terribly uncooperative wrappee! :wacko: But she loves it once she's up especially if I let her look in the mirror :haha:

Hopefully I can get another pic with her in it later with a good seat :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

It's only been the last two months that iv managed back carrys, she was just to much of a wiggled before then.


----------



## sun

My LO is a leg straightener too - I get her seat really good and then she arches her back and pops her legs right out. So I pretty much have to keep one hand right on her bum at all times. I know I won't be able to keep this up as she gets bigger and stronger though - so I might go the wrap-in-pants route! x

Also I love your new wrap! Gorgeous!

Rmar - I've been looking for a linen fish too! Was looking at a caribe or nebbia.


----------



## cheese lover

Thanks Sun!

I tucked it in her pants every time I wrapped her today running errands and it worked really well. She hated it but it was effective. My first carry was RTIF but I didn't like how it felt so I switched to a RRRR with a TT. I couldn't believe how many people were staring at us! I don't notice that much attention with the ergo. I wonder if they love my clematis as much as I do :blush: 

I showed DH the B&W hemp Pfau and showed him what color I would dye it and he loved it! I may have convinced him that we'll need that wrap in the future. We'll see how I like the Louise Green, I may sell that one and get a thick wrap for winter. I told DH that I wanted to stay at around 3 wraps. He was happy to hear that :haha:


----------



## sun

Oh I would love to see the hemp dyed green! I need a bit of colour in my wraps I think - they are mostly grey/grey-blue/black-white lol! If it is as gorgeous as I think I might consider dying my hemp indio ....


----------



## cookielucylou

We got a girasol in sweet flag. I thought from the old owners photos it might be a bit girly but it is gorgeous!


----------



## cheese lover

I saw a b&w leo dyed green too. It was very nice too! There's a thread about green wraps on tbw wrap chatter.


----------



## sun

I will have to check that out!

I posted this in the BW pics thread, but I thought I would post here too. I just got a new wrap and I LOVE it! Jade Fog :D Here's a piccie of LO looking a little shocked lol!


----------

